# Warning - You may be wearing cat or dog



## Lindy-Lou (Jan 21, 2010)

We all know that China is the most prolific manufacturer of clothing in the world and the biggest exporter of clothing. Did you know that China uses the fur of cats and dogs to trim many of the garments it exports? Did you know that many of these animals who have sacrificed their lives have been skinned alive?

China is estimated to supply 90% of fur used world wide and between October and February, half a million cats are killed for their skins. Cat and dog fur is used for trim, gloves, coats and other items of clothing and is marked at faux fur or rabbit which is permissible for many countries to import.

As animal lovers you will no doubt be aware that there are no animal rights in China. I urge you all to boycott any clothing containing fur which has been made in China, even if it is sold as fake fur. 

Have any of you come across any instances to warn others? This barbaric practice must be stopped.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I never buy anything that is fake fur either, just in case it turned out to be real.
I Love to Travel and see places but i will never visit China!!!
If i could have one wish it would be to stop this vile practice.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank god I don't wear fur at all! Imagine poor Lassie being made into a hat for someone! That's awful


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

A.R activists, campaigned in the uk banning importation of cat/dog fur - think it came into effect Dec 08. 
But as fur is mislabeled, it is impossible to to know the authenticity of fur, also it only applies to the domesticated cat/dog, not other animals such a racoon dogs etc... 
Also, boycotting fur which states 'made in china' - is not 100 percent effective, nearly all fur that is distrubuted world wide comes from china, so even if it says made in italy / made usa....you can bet your bottom dollar it came from china.
The only way is to avoid buying any fur, also the skins can be used - Cat fur is known by several names: house cat, wild cat, Katzenfelle, Goyangi, mountain cat.
Dog fur may be labelled as gae-wolf, goupee, or sobaki, among other names, while dog skin is often referred to as special skin, lamb skin or mountain goat skin.

Dog and cats skins are used for a variety of products, such as bed sheets, golf gloves, handbags and rheumatism aids. In some countries the furs are on open sale - in Germany cat fur pelts, jackets and throws are on open sale in petrol stations.
For more see.
Coalition to Abolish the Fur Trade


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Lindy-Lou said:


> We all know that China is the most prolific manufacturer of clothing in the world and the biggest exporter of clothing. Did you know that China uses the fur of cats and dogs to trim many of the garments it exports? Did you know that many of these animals who have sacrificed their lives have been skinned alive?
> 
> China is estimated to supply 90% of fur used world wide and between October and February, half a million cats are killed for their skins. Cat and dog fur is used for trim, gloves, coats and other items of clothing and is marked at faux fur or rabbit which is permissible for many countries to import.
> 
> ...


Lindy - in the uk, in pet stores they sell bedding that contains fur, toys with fur trims - i have to stop myself from plucking to check the follicule - just seems really ironically sick to buy your cat an item that is made from the same family iykwim.....
these are for sale still in some shops, and widely available in europe 
http://www.antifursociety.org/Cat_dog_fur_toy_banner_op_600x600.jpg


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

The only fur I wear is that left behind after my cats have sat on my lap.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Baby British said:


> The only fur I wear is that left behind after my cats have sat on my lap.


 theres always one comedian!!!


----------

